# [UK NR] Robert Yau - 31.70 4x4 Single



## Mollerz (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtubehd]Ah0g2AuZBb0[/youtubehd]



> Thanks to Mollerz for filming



*Robert Yau* - 31.70 4x4 NR Single - Cuthbert's Open 2013



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Thanks to Daniel Sheppard for providing the scramble


 D' B' L D2 R U' L2 R2 U' F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 D2 R' u2 r2 L f2 D2 F' r2 f2 u2 F' L' B2 L' u' L2 U L f' D' r f2 R L2 f' B2

x z' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
r' U' r2' U' l // blue
(y z') U' r (x' z) U r U2' r' // green
// 3 cross dedges
z' 3r' L' U' r U' // GO
L2 F' l' 3r2' D' // GW
x' U2' (r' l') L F' // GY
// last 4 centres
U' 3r U 3r U L l' U' r2' // yellow
3r' r2 U r' U2' r' // red
L l' U' r // white/orange
// finish cross
3r U' r U R U' r' // GR
3r' U z' 3u // cross
// finish edges
u U y U R L' U2' L // OB
y F' L' U2 L // OY
U y L' U L u' // BW
L' U' L u // BY
F' L F L' u' // OW/RY
// 3x3x3
y L' U' L y U' L U L' // gRY
U R U' (z' y') U' 3r U' L' // gRW
U' D' R U' R' D // gOY
y U' R U' R' U' R U R' // gOW
L U L' y 3r' U L F' L' U' 3r // OLL
U2 L2 F2' L' U2' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U L F' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	31.70	130	4.10	145	4.57	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	2.40	11	4.58	13	5.42	
Step 2	4.60	14	3.04	15	3.26	
Step 3	4.17	17	4.08	19	4.56	
Step 4	2.80	10	3.57	11	3.93	
Step 5	5.83	24	4.12	28	4.80	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.80	76	3.84	86	4.34	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	5.87	28	4.77	32	5.45	
LL	6.03	26	4.31	27	4.48	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.90	54	4.54	59	4.96	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1/Redux	12.12%	14.47%	15.12%			
Step 2/Redux	23.23%	18.42%	17.44%			
Step 3/Redux	21.06%	22.37%	22.09%			
Step 4/Redux	14.14%	13.16%	12.79%			
Step 5/Redux	29.44%	31.58%	32.56%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	62.46%	58.46%	59.31%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	        49.33%	51.85%	54.24%			
LL/3x3	        50.67%	48.15%	45.76%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	37.54%	41.54%	40.69%[/COLOR]
```


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Did he get a timer fail at the end?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 13, 2013)

No?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

It looked like he took his hands off and put them down again to stop it.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

yay proyau


----------

